# Wanted: 7/8" x 8tpi Clausing 4800/6300 lead screw



## COMachinist (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi All
I need to replace my apron on my Clausing 12x36 MKIIIA4800 with the larger 7/8x8tpi lead screw, mine is the 3/4"x8tpi of the early 4800's. My apron has a hole in the back down low (don't even ask) I didn't do it. It want hold oil and it lets chip get in the apron. So found a nice 6300 apron rebuilt it but it wont fit the MKIIIA/4800 3/4"x8 lead screw. I need the later Atlas/Clausing 7/8x8 lead screw.
If anyone has one or knows of one please let me know, post here or send a PM with contact info( If you figure out how to use this new forum software)
Thanks for looking.
CH


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 23, 2015)

Got one, thanks Stonhands.
CH


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 9, 2015)

COMachinist said:


> Got one, thanks Stonhands.
> CH


Didn't pan out still need the 7/8x8 tpi lead screw
Thanks
CH


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 13, 2015)

COMachinist said:


> Didn't pan out still need the 7/8x8 tpi lead screw
> Thanks
> CH


Never mind I just used the 3/4"x8 and made every thing to fit for the retro fit apron.
C


----------

